# Scalp Trigger Point Injections



## AmandaM2153 (Nov 28, 2012)

I have a provider that had performed 6 injections into a patient's scalp b/c of her headaches. The 20553 code is for "muscle" so not sure if that would apply. Also when I tried to check the diagnosis codes against it they were not covered.
Anyone come across something like this before?!

Thank you


----------



## Donna T (Nov 28, 2012)

Code 20553 isn't used for headaches.  What about 96372?


----------



## AmandaM2153 (Nov 28, 2012)

Well the provider mentioned them as trigger point injections. I nevered realized/knew there were trigger points in the scalp (I always thought of them as muscular) but I found a site that does show "myofacial trigger points" all in the sides of head/scalp, neck, forehead and around the eyes.... I am so lost!!!


----------

